# La Lima de Jordi Puig



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jordi puig

Llámenlo pastrulo, patán, creído o lo que quieran, pero aunque como persona Jordi Puig no me convence, ni siquiera cómo lleva acabo la conducción del renombrado programa en Plus, de hecho las obras de este arquitecto peruano dan mucho de que hablar. Contemporaneas por naturaleza, siempre tirando para el minimalismo que se usa actualmente, las obras de Puig no carecen de originalidad ni de buen gusto. 

La mayoría de sus obras son de escala reducida. No diseña enormes edificios residenciales ni centros comerciales, pero si uno se da una vuelta por las zonas comerciales más fashion de Lima o por los exclusivos clubs de playa del sur, encontrará diversas obras de Puig.

Aquí un recorrido por la Lima de Jordi Puig


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La verdad es Jordi Puig ha realizado obras interesantes, aunque su programa no me agrada, ni la imagen que da, ni la imagen que proyecta de la arquitectura como algo simplemente decorativo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> La verdad es Jordi Puig ha realizado obras interesantes, aunque su programa no me agrada, ni la imagen que da, ni la imagen que proyecta de la arquitectura como algo simplemente decorativo.


La verdad Jordi no tiene carisma para conducir un programa de tele...te lo dice alguien que lo ha gozado en persona. Sin embargo la mayor parte de sus obras me fascinan.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Son realmente interesantes, pero como tu dices, no tiene lo necesario para conducir un programa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pensamos igual.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonito todo !!! bravazo tu thread clon !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> que bonito todo !!! bravazo tu thread clon !


Gracias clon! :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El thread está bravazo y la intro no podía estar mejor 

A mí sí me gusta Línea y Punto... Ahora están pasando todo un especial de un mes sobre la arquitectura cuzqueña.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh Jordi!!!!!!!! hace tiempo estuve en unas charlas sobre tendencias arquitectònicas, en el Marriot, y la verdad que el tipo no fue para nada agradable, que manera de ser tan pesadòn.

Pero en esencia, su propuesta minimalista es excelente, creativo y funcional. Solo no me agrada cuando usa pieles o textiles. Mas me encanta sus ideas modernistas, los paneles, las piedras. Es mas los paneles amaderados sobre ventanas o fachadas me parecen de gran cuidado arquitectònico algo que hace que los ingenieros se den contra las paredes. Pero al terminar, dan a la casa moderna o contemporànea estilo ... so cute!!

Las fotos bravazas, esa cama... explìcame mas a fondo esos detalles d la foto 19 a la 25 en especial la cama con dosel.

La escalera flotante.. me gusta, pero el ancho ahì lo estimo de no mas de 1,10 prefiero con pasamano flotante tambièn y de acero... pero si la hacemos de 1,50 y eliminamos la contrahuella, forramos todo en porcelanato antideslizante o mejor rùstico o una bella piedra pizarra .. forrar todo incluso la viga ... sin pasamano... flota .... maravillosa columna vertebral de la vivienda.... así me gustarìa mas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje, sip, yo lo conocí una vez, osea, buena gente conmigo, pero en general al toke me di cuenta de que se trataba de un patan...pero uno con ideas bien chéveres...jeje En fín, nadie es 100% completo. 

La cama esa en verdad pretenece a un lounge en Asia, la foto anterior pertenece al mismo lugar.

En general Linea y Punto me fascina como programa...pero la conducción de Jordi no es la mejor.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Llámenlo pastrulo, patan, creído o lo que quieran,


yo diría afeminado, jaja. no bueno en serio tiene buen gusto pero el tipo es una beterraga como persona sakjfgu.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> yo diría afeminado, jaja. no bueno en serio tiene buen gusto pero el tipo es una beterraga como persona sakjfgu.


Un poco...jeje..


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bravoteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

chvr me gustan algunas de las edificaciones q ha construido este arquitecto.

Voy a ver su programa a vr.. q tal es


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios. 

En cuanto al programa, pues Linea y Punto no es SU programa...es el programa que conduce. Linea y Punto tiene varios años como programa...Jordi apenas año y medio como conductor.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

me gustan las fachadas en las primeras fotos, está bien cuidado eso de dar un toque de modernidad a estilos clásicos pero sin perder su gracia. Me gustan también las demás fotos, en serio ese tipo hace buenos trabajos pero me incluyo en el grupo de los que le parece un atorrante, con solo ponerse de nombre Jordi ya lo dice todo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> En cuanto al programa, pues Linea y Punto no es SU programa...es el programa que conduce. Linea y Punto tiene varios años como programa...Jordi apenas año y medio como conductor.


Ok... gracias por la correccion baneto, q sería del foro sin ti.:dizzy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Ok... gracias por la correccion baneto, q sería del foro sin ti.:dizzy:


No quiero ni imaginarme, Clau


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Oe...que espacios más exquisitos y sobrios,...

una pregunta,...este señor Puig es porfesor de alguna catedra?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

thecarlost said:


> Oe...que espacios más exquisitos y sobrios,...
> 
> una pregunta,...este señor Puig es porfesor de alguna catedra?


No...para nada. Apenas tendrá 33 años, se dedica a la tele...


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

J Block said:


> No...para nada. Apenas tendrá 33 años, se dedica a la tele...



33??? eso dice el, o es informacion concreta? se ve mucho mas viejo.
ya me entro la curiosidad... mañana me fijo su ficha de reniec.

yo pensaba q estaba rozando la base 4...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> 33??? eso dice el, o es informacion concreta? se ve mucho mas viejo.
> ya me entro la curiosidad... mañana me fijo su ficha de reniec.
> 
> yo pensaba q estaba rozando la base 4...


La yerba te aumenta unos 10 años...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Peor si es de la mala.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

J Block said:


> No...para nada. Apenas tendrá 33 años, se dedica a la tele...


Uhmm mal..mal...si hay algo bueno en un ente profesional es que sepa retribuirle a la sociedad en especial a las futuras generaciones...al menos charlas o exposiciones de diseño arquitectoníco ha de dar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

thecarlost said:


> Uhmm mal..mal...si hay algo bueno en un ente profesional es que sepa retribuirle a la sociedad en especial a las futuras generaciones...al menos charlas o exposiciones de diseño arquitectoníco ha de dar.


Si ha dado charlas en varios lugares, pero en verdad se trata de una persona no muy agradable...jaja.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

a mi su arquitectura me parece regular. aunque mas de apariencias que de contenido.
Como conductor de Tv es un desastre.
No hay un solo programa que pueda hacer sin describir cualquier ambiente con las palabras "esto es lo que vendria a ser". Mucho floro.
La verdad un dia me tome el trabajo de no darle mucha importancia a las imagenes y prestar atencion a lo que decia él. Que manera de no decir nada con tantas palabras.
Igual veo el programa desde hace mucho tiempo y creo que se esta viniendo a menos.

PD: el caso de Maria Noel, creo que merece un thread aparte, creo que tiene problemas constantes de resfrio. siempre me rio cuando los veo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pues sí, estoy de acuerdo. Jordi no tiene carisma para conducir un programa...simplemente lo pusieron como conductor porque actualmente es un arquitecto fashion y porque aparece en Cosas.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Hoy Jordi salio más que ebrio en Polizontes durante la fiesta de Peroni en Asia.

No me gusta su forma de conducir el programa... creo que para la tele no esta... tiene que buscar hacer otra cosa. 

P.D: Deberían ponerlo en Oh!Diosas ahí quedaría genial .


----------



## Westphalen (Jan 27, 2007)

Lo más interesante del programa de dicho arquitecto sin duda es:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Siempe veo el progara de Jordi aunk como dicen por ahi es mas decorativo pues te muestra cuadros, adornos y claro lo que mas me interesa el tipo de material que han utilizado para decorar o hacer la casa.
SObre el thread me gustaron sus trabajos menos los que tienen pinturas el del techo y ese que se ve al final de una puerta....no sep no me gustan le dan un toke tetrico...buebno en fin.
Una pregunta esa imagen de mujer en el techo la han pintado? no creo ah? pues es una chamba bien grande pintar echado o es un tipo de papel tapiz adherido al techo ahi si seria otra cosa.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

Westphalen said:


> Lo más interesante del programa de dicho arquitecto sin duda es:


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo
Es un angel caido del cielo.... hasta que habla... :s


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Yo veo seguido el programa, tiene buen gusto el hermano de Nuria. Ahora por lo general la mayoría de arquitectos y diseñadores de interiores tienen buen gusto. La chica arquitecta no le entiendo bien porque no vocaliza cuando habla. El programa Línea y Punto es interesante, veo casi todos los programas del canal6.*


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Y NADA!!! .... jajaja como no se le quita el haber estado en barcelona, pero no es un mal arquitecto, fue uno de los arquitectos para las olimpiadas de barcelona y estudio en la ricardo palma pero nacio en piura


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

y se llamaba jorge puig cuando salio de la richi, es el mejor arquitecto de interiores de la actualidad de hecho


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Al menos tiene buen gusto...buenas fotos J block.*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

manuel_rs said:


> y se llamaba jorge puig cuando salio de la richi, es el mejor arquitecto de interiores de la actualidad de hecho


Lo mejor y lo peor es siempre algo subjetivo, es "muy reconocido" seria mucho más atinado!!!

Además con tantas aristas y esquinas, el entorno Karmico de su arquitectura es un poquito hiriente y algo caótico. (además imagina estar distraído y darte un cabezazo con esa escalera flotante!!! OUCH que dolor!!!!!!!!!!! jejejeje)

Sin embargo a la vista me gusta mucho como se ve todo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La vrdd q + m gusta la chica sta ... mmm creo q s apellida Galimberti?? ... weno pero Jordi ... si dicen q s pesado y un poco amanerado px debe ser x q se percibe viendo l programa jeje .. ahora q si m gusta n algo su propuesta.

100pre m pregunte si era argentino o peruano .. x l apellido ... ya q conoci a un amigo d mi papa q s d Argentina y q se apellida Puig. weno n fin xevere Thread.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nunca hay q olvidar q la arquitectura es un arte en si, refleja todo lo bueno y malo q tenemos los seres humanos. A veces nos deslumbra, con su inconsistencia, a veces nos invita a recorrrer muros, rincones y colores, es una simple brocha en manos de alguien q imaguina algo nuevo y diferente.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

ah, la Jordi que pesada y diforzada es ..jajaja..pero trabaja super bien..


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

aprovecha mu bien los elementos como madera y piedra, me gustas muchos sus contrastes....


puig es el arquitecto "in" en este momento no? a veces lo peor como artista que te puede pasar es estar de moda....

buen thread, seguro habra la oportunidad de un thread Burbank de j block


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Arequipaperu, gracias x el comentario. Hace años hice un thread de Burbank...tendré que hacer uno nuevo pues.


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Me parece o estan repitiendo los programas de Linea y Punto? Maria Noel estaba embarazada y ahora sale super archi flaca (ya se que ya dio a luz, pero adelgazar tan rapido??? O le ha sentado demasiaaaaaaaado bien el dar a luz? jejejeje)


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante concepto el de Jordi, me gusta.


----------



## starjustice (Nov 19, 2007)

*linea*

hola, el programa linea y punto si no mostrara las imágenes en toda su dimensión osea en diferentes posiciones que va la cámara , para que entendamos el concepto de la obra del diseñador, de plano no me gustaria verlo, si el peso del programa no fuera visual no lo entendería realmente, porque se supone que es un programa que va dirigido a todo público, que le gusta ver esas cosas, que no sólo va a ser visto por diseñadores ,si no a los ignorantes en el tema como yo, a veces son muy técnicos en sus diálogos, quiza . 
Y este foro de jordi puig que he descubierto hoy , pues me intriga es para mostrar sus diseños, o mostrar lo bueno lo malo y lo feo que es él, o es un poco de todo, porque he leido en los comentarios anteriores un adjetivos a su persona un poco ofensivos , porque ah?, si quieres lo explicas (por si acaso yo no lo he visot en mi vida) asi que no comento nada de éste arquitecto en particular, otra cosa respecto a la edad que tiene al ojo le hecho entre 38 y 42 años , y
bye


----------



## Christian Arestegui (Dec 5, 2007)

*Linea y punto*


Estoy viendolo.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

yo hice arquitectura en la Ricardo Palma... no se si actualmente serà la mejor, pero es muy buena... depende del taller al que entras... de hecho los mejores de primer ciclo son Baracco, Fernandez y Salas (facil tambien Chang)... El mejor en Expresion Arquitectonica (dibujo y geometri) es Lavander (pero si te metes en ese grupo, te va a tocar taller con Ortecho, que es bien vago pero divertido)... y si de electivos se trata metete si o si a Tecnicas del Apunte con Velarde... la joda es que el curso es los sabados en la manana, pero el tìo es lo maximo, te ensena a dibujar a mano alzada aunque no tengas ninguna habilidad!!!

P.S: Jordi tiene 42...


----------



## Arquitectru (Jun 17, 2007)

libidito said:


> Siempe veo el progara de Jordi aunk como dicen por ahi es mas decorativo pues te muestra cuadros, adornos y claro lo que mas me interesa el tipo de material que han utilizado para decorar o hacer la casa.
> SObre el thread me gustaron sus trabajos menos los que tienen pinturas el del techo y ese que se ve al final de una puerta....no sep no me gustan le dan un toke tetrico...buebno en fin.
> Una pregunta esa imagen de mujer en el techo la han pintado? no creo ah? pues es una chamba bien grande pintar echado o es un tipo de papel tapiz adherido al techo ahi si seria otra cosa.


El techo tiene adherida una reproducción en alta resolución uno de los desnudos más célebres de D. Ingres, llamado La Odalisca. Si quieren conocer la historia de este cuadro, revisen 

http://www.artehistoria.jcyl.es/genios/cuadros/2211.htm










Y si quieren ver otros cuadros similares de este francés, entren a 

http://images.google.com.pe/images?hl=es&q=odalisca+ingres&gbv=2


----------



## marroco (Nov 27, 2008)

*jordi???*



manuel_rs said:


> y se llamaba jorge puig cuando salio de la richi, es el mejor arquitecto de interiores de la actualidad de hecho


disculpa brother que te quite toda la ilusion por jordi y noel, pero para que sepas ninguno de los dos son arquitectos, son bachilleres, que no la logran, yo soy arqui egresado de la richi. Noel le paga 50 lucas a un arquitecto para que firme por ella en su estudio...sorry!:bash::banana: ah y porsiaca...como dice jordi...no es: "vendria a ser"...jajaja


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

lucho19 said:


> Y NADA!!! .... jajaja como no se le quita el haber estado en barcelona, pero no es un mal arquitecto, fue uno de los arquitectos para las olimpiadas de barcelona y estudio en la ricardo palma pero nacio en piura


Piurano, Peruano, con nombre y apellido catalán .....¿ y que se le ha dado por hablar con acento español ????? .... uhmmm!!! ¿se sentirá peruano? ......................... porque deja mucho que desear !!!!

En fin, interesante thread, no pensé que tuviera tantas obras como arquitecto, pensé que lo suyo eran los medios :lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Habriendo el baul de los recuerdos.... 

Interesante los diseños de Puig.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ *Abriendo !


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Buen estilo de Jordi Puig, al margen de como condusca el programa, que usualmente lo veo. Y NADA...


----------



## alvarsisa (Oct 19, 2009)

*Con conocimiento de causa*

Sólo quería decir una cosa. Cuando Jordi vivía en Barcelona se dio cuenta de que nunca le encargarían edificios (la competencia es demasiado fuerte para un extranjero) e inteligentemente se decantó por el diseño de interiores, que es su fuerte. Al volver a Lima siguió por la misma línea, puesto que en un país como el Perú donde reina el mal gusto cualquier aporte es bienvenido. Además, le encargaron algunas casas y fachadas, no olvidemos que el hombre tiene una excelente red de relaciones, y se convirtió en el arquitecto de moda en Lima. Bien por él. Aunque su arquitectura es básicamente decorativa. Juzgarlo como persona ya es otra cosa. Simplemente es un buen ejemplar de la burguesía limeña de origen provinciano. Con todos sus virtudes y defectos. Por ahí hay uno que dice que se puso de nombre Jordi. Falso, fueron sus padres quienes lo bautizaron y su padre es catalán. Por eso su hermana se llama Nuria. Todo se explica. Ahora, para presentador de televisión hay que tener ciertas cualidades que él no tiene, pero a él lo han llamado como arquitecto. Es verdad que se expresa con pobreza de lenguaje. Eso es un fallo del guionista o de la preparación del programa. Saludos


----------



## alvarsisa (Oct 19, 2009)

Por cierto, en Barcelona para trabajar de arquitecto hay que tener el título otorgado por la universidad de Barcelona u homologado. Homologar un diploma extranjero de arquitecto en España es muy difícil porque los estudios son diferentes, se le da mucho peso a la ingeniería y en Lima no. Intuyo que Jordi no logró homologar su diploma y por eso se dedicó a los interiores.


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB (Apr 18, 2009)

verdad aki en barcelona hay una estacion que se llama fabra i puig tiene algo k ver con ese edificios o casas.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Este "Elemento" como diria el respetable arquitecto en raje...esta difinitivamente muy...pero muy original y elegante, poner una pintura en el techo si que me rompio el koko...tipo capilla sixtina !!! , la verdad que el patin esta en su inspiracion....mañana pinto mi techo con motivos apocalipticos


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

aveces simple otras recargadas , pero la elegancia se ve a todas luces , me encanto un deleite ver estas fotos ...


----------



## JaimeH (Feb 16, 2006)

Ey.. como va! soy de Rosario - Argentina y acabo de venir de Mancora, ahí visité el hotel Mnh de Jordi Puig y me agradó bastante su minimalismo... alguien sabe si hay un Thread con este hotel?... (cualquier cosa avisen por PM)


----------

